# Painted S-Scale People



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Can anybody recommend a good source?

Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Arttista sells S scale people. Painted ones are $6. AM sells some for their passenger cars but almost the same price.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Are you looking for passengers to fit in O scale passenger cars? MTH makes S scale figures both painted and unpainted. Painted figures (12 for $30) include set 30-11029, 30-11016 and others. They also have unpainted figures (100 figures for $30). If you do a search on eBay, you will find a number of figures listed as O scale (but closer to S in my opinion) that will fit in O scale cars with minor surgery (and probably some touch up painting). I suspect Lionel 6-83653 is also S scale as the figures are meant to fit in passenger cars.

Here's a thread on using S scale passengers for O scale cars. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=88473&highlight=passenger


----------

